# Old Skill Saw in Metal storage box



## Mouse52 (Jun 15, 2015)

I posted this in Free stuff but thought someone doing wood work may collect old tools. 

Old Skill Saw that belonged to my Grandfather. Saw works but the cord is frayed so not really something you would want to use. In metal storage container.

I am in Richmond.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

quite a keepsake from the past. I have my FIL's 8" Porter-Cable circular saw, no idea what age, but has grease cups instead of sealed bearings. Still runs like a top, cuts great with a decent blade--doesn't know what "bog down" means.


----------

